# Esoterica Tobacciana Stonehaven



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Stonehaven
Brand:Esoterica Tobacciana
Blender:J.F. Germain & Son
Tin Description:A marriage of air-cured leaf and Burley with selected dark Virginia. Hard pressed and aged to produce brown flakes with dark undertones. A traditional English flake favored by experienced pipe smokers.
Country of Origin:British Isles, UK
Curing Group:	Air Cured
Contents:	
Burley
Virginia
Cut:	Flake
Packaging:	8oz Bag

I've been smoking Stonehaven off and on for about 4 years now and have landed a grand total of 4 8oz bags over that time frame. I am smoking from the original purchase made 4 years ago. As good as Stoney is straight from the bag the real nuances and spectrum of flavors become more full and varied with time. One of the best smelling bags of tobacco out there with the odor of Chocolate mixed with Cherry and some kind of alcohol maybe a fine red wine of some sort. 

The flakes are long, dark and dense like the appearance of beef jerky. It is a very easy flake to rub out as well and thats the manner in which i choose to smoke it although it smokes just as well folded in. I find it smokes best for me in a relatively small-bowled pipe, say a group 3 or large group 2. My pipe of choice is a small African meer with an amber stem but I have smoked it well in a cob and a briar to good affects. Let this tobacco dry out a bit before you load up if you want the best results. Its not a strong tasting flake and IMO this one is more Burley than Virginia in its smoking attributes. It makes a nice mellow change of pace tobacco when I crave something lighter that a virginia flake. To me it is to Flake tobacco what Balkan is to English. More subtle and less in your face with more subtle flavors for the pallet to enjoy.It does increase in richness and flavor and nic as the bowl progresses and can satisfy in all those departments but it never gets bloated. 

I like to sip it nice and slow and watch the rich white smoke curl about into the night although the few times I have smoked it at a quicker pace I have noticed no tongue bite. The burn is very good with a bit of age and dryness to the flake. The after taste is very soft on the pallet and even compliments an after smoke beverage of your choice. Many topped tobaccos leave you wanting to get the taste out of your mouth (Ennerdale for me) but not so here. I could go to bed and have sweet sweet dreams with the remnants of Stonehaven on my tongue.

IMO one of the best "over hyped" tobaccos on the planet. The hype on this one is deserved and so is the rarity of the the product. Stoney how I love thee, like wine to a wino, crack to the addict, this stuff is enticing 
me back again and again under its spell.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I was a little worried when I happily paid a lot to get some that it wouldn't live up to expectations & hype, but unfortunately, it's delicious and I love it.

I don't see my 8 Oz lasting more than 6 months, but hopefully by then I will have been able to procure more. 

There is a bowls worth sitting out to dry a bit as I type this, and I'm getting antsy to light it up.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Great review!

Amen :bowdown:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the review on the stoney. I have probably a quarter ounce of the stuff. I'm not going to touch it. I may like it to much and have an incessant craving for more. I will just keep my ears perked for when it comes around again! Great review!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Great review! The one thing I hate is bending those beautiful flakes into a mason jar for storage. :mmph:


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> Great review! The one thing I hate is bending those beautiful flakes into a mason jar for storage. :mmph:


Those flakes are a marvelous achievement of eye candy aren't they. I actually kept the contents in one 8oz bag for two years without opening. (Not advised by most) The bag was starting to expand from gas exchange so I had to do it. What a delicious odor that was released when I did pop the foiled bag open and the crystalized formations of sugar were ripe with Stonehaven goodness. I'll agree that the placing away into jars at that time was a ritual I wished I could have just avoided. I would have smoked the whole lot of it if it were not for some self control.:hungry:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Had my first bowl of this stuff last night. I don't know whether to hug Dave or slap the hell out of him for sending it to me. Easily one of the finest, most complex baccies I've ever tried. Now that I've tasted it, I'll be doing my best to get a bag or two for the cellar.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Great review! One day...one day.


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

I really want to get some of this!


----------

